# Renwal/ Renouvellement of VLS-TS vie privee et familiale (Val de Marne prefecture)



## rara_ricepuddin

Has anyone renewed their Titre de Sejour with Val de Marne prefecture? I looked for needed documents and didn't see them asking for Formation Civique or Formation Linguistique documents! Am I missing something!? As far as I know it is absolutely necessary to get these two documents.
Plus, my visa expires January 3, 2023 - so i would like to apply in October as I can see online that I can apply 3 months before.

*🙏🙏If anyone has recently got their visa renewed please comment below! it would be really helpful! 🙏🙏*


----------



## Bevdeforges

It depends on what sort of titre de séjour you are on. The Formations you mention are generally part of the "contract of integration" you sign up for when you have your OFII appointment shortly after arrival. But not all visas/titres de séjour require the "contract." 

For example, if you're on a "visiteur" visa, or a couple of the other specific types mentioned in the quotation you cite, there is no contract of integration required (and that's where you need the formations, etc.).


----------



## ARPC

I have the same CdS famille privée as you mention in the title of your post, and am using the blue and yellow instructions to prepare . I noticed as well that it didn’t list the OFII documents, but I know they’re expected, so I’m of course bringing them. The lady at the OFII PACA région office told me that if I didn’t have them (as I was close to the line having them in time) they would just renew my CdS for another « provisionelle » card, and I would have another year to gather the documents. I’m presenting: language certification, contract of integration, and a letter from the civics course saying that I completed the required courses. Maybe this is helpful? I’m sure you’ll be fine, worst case is another single year permit.


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on what sort of titre de séjour you are on. The Formations you mention are generally part of the "contract of integration" you sign up for when you have your OFII appointment shortly after arrival. But not all visas/titres de séjour require the "contract."
> 
> For example, if you're on a "visiteur" visa, or a couple of the other specific types mentioned in the quotation you cite, there is no contract of integration required (and that's where you need the formations, etc.).


I already have all the documents you mentioned (formations, CIR). Just wondering why they weren't asking for it. But on further research, I realized that although it's Val de Marne prefecture, I am supposed to submit my documents via _*post only*_ to the sub-prefecture!
I got a better view of the list of documents but now I have a new question: *How will I receive a récépissé now that I can only submit via post? I plan to travel soon (outside Schengen space) so was hoping to travel on my récépissé de demande de renouvellement.*


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

ARPC said:


> I have the same CdS famille privée as you mention in the title of your post, and am using the blue and yellow instructions to prepare . I noticed as well that it didn’t list the OFII documents, but I know they’re expected, so I’m of course bringing them. The lady at the OFII PACA région office told me that if I didn’t have them (as I was close to the line having them in time) they would just renew my CdS for another « provisionelle » card, and I would have another year to gather the documents. I’m presenting: language certification, contract of integration, and a letter from the civics course saying that I completed the required courses. Maybe this is helpful? I’m sure you’ll be fine, worst case is another single year permit.


Yes. i will bring as many documents as possible. Thank You so much for your comment.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I was going to suggest that, though I wasn't sure if it was still the case - but my understanding is that use of the online system for renewal of CDS is being phased in, and you need to check the website of your particular prefecture to see if they are sending you to the online site or if they are still handling things locally. It also may be the case that they are doing the "first renewal" in house and only the later (more routine) renewals via the online system.

I'd be careful about traveling abroad on an expired CDS - unless, perhaps, you are eligible for the old "stamp in the passport" tourist visa so that you return to France as a "tourist" if your titre de séjour is expired by the date of your return.


----------



## InternationalGuy

rara_ricepuddin said:


> Yes. i will bring as many documents as possible. Thank You so much for your comment.


Hello, I am interested in knowing how is your experience going. What sous prefecture are you under in the 94?
I submitted mine online as well, have you translated any of your documents from English to French such as statements etc and attached them to the your files, and finally have you heard back with "Avis Favorable" I just got the automatically generated PDF when I applied. Thank you


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

InternationalGuy said:


> Hello, I am interested in knowing how your experience is going. What sous prefecture are you under in the 94?
> I submitted mine online as well, have you translated any of your documents from English to French such as statements etc and attached them to the your files, and finally have you heard back with "Avis Favorable" I just got the automatically generated PDF when I applied. Thank you


Hi! I am under Nogent Sur Marne sous-prefecture that only allows submitting the dossier *by Post*! I have to send an updated, french translated birth certificate + (i did something similar while applying for titre de Sejour) So I have applied for a birth certificate at my embassy and waiting for the document. Once I get that I will submit all my documents. Only the birth certificate is the one that I am waiting for. I have all the other documents ready to go.
I come under 2.3. Conjoint de Français so here are the documents that are on the website. I have attached the pdfs, hope it helps.


----------



## InternationalGuy

rara_ricepuddin said:


> Hi! I am under Nogent Sur Marne sous-prefecture that only allows submitting the dossier *by Post*! I have to send an updated, french translated birth certificate + (i did something similar while applying for titre de Sejour) So I have applied for a birth certificate at my embassy and waiting for the document. Once I get that I will submit all my documents. Only the birth certificate is the one that I am waiting for. I have all the other documents ready to go.
> I come under 2.3. Conjoint de Français so here are the documents that are on the website. I have attached the pdfs, hope it helps.


We are under the same sous-prefecture. I applied for my first Carte de sejour under the "visitor category", however the system should allow you to apply/renew online regardless of your "conjoint type". When I submitted mine I just had to enter my full address and the system did not display the sous-prefecture that is applicable to me. My understanding is that the official website dispatches our applications to the appropriate location. Furthermore, when I applied the system did not specifically state I had to translate my bank or work verification statements. Have you tried to renew online? Here is their website. You can test it while you prepare the documents will ask you online. "renouveller un titre"
FYI, the document you shared was last updated on November 2, 2016 maybe outdated? The date is on bottom right angle.

Étrangers en France


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

InternationalGuy said:


> We are under the same sous-prefecture. I applied for my first Carte de sejour under the "visitor category", however the system should allow you to apply/renew online regardless of your "conjoint type". When I submitted mine I just had to enter my full address and the system did not display the sous-prefecture that is applicable to me. My understanding is that the official website dispatches our applications to the appropriate location. Furthermore, when I applied the system did not specifically state I had to translate my bank or work verification statements. Have you tried to renew online? Here is their website. You can test it while you prepare the documents will ask you online. "renouveller un titre"
> FYI, the document you shared was last updated on November 2, 2016 maybe outdated? The date is on bottom right angle.
> 
> Étrangers en France


I am pretty sure your visa process is different than mine. I did thorough research. Yes. I went to the website and was asked to go to the prefecture where I found more information that I have mentioned above. You can see this in the image attached below
*







*


I did not apply for a visitor visa when I first came in, I have VLS-TS vie privee et familiale (spouse of a French citizen)
The document I attached is actually the readable one that I downloaded to make sure I got the documents right by using google translate hahaha. 😂
The prefecture website had a terrible unreadable document with some handwritten notes as well, I'll attach it. it's exactly the same except that they added a lot more documents as you will see in the handwritten notes. 😥
I have also inquired from people around in my commune and its true that weirdly, only the commune i live in, is being asked to send documents by post.
I also had a classmate from my Formation Linguistique classes who got is visa (PACS) and he told me for his first application of Visa (Jan 2022 as well) he was asked to send it by post too as we come under the same sous-prefecture.
Also do click on the link that I have mentioned on my previous comment - I'll insert the *'Renouvellement de titre' *link where you can see that the website clearly asks to send by post or to drop at _la boîte à lettres Étrangers_
Cheers! 😊


----------



## InternationalGuy

rara_ricepuddin said:


> I am pretty sure your visa process is different than mine. I did thorough research. Yes. I went to the website and was asked to go to the prefecture where I found more information that I have mentioned above. You can see this in the image attached below
> *
> View attachment 102435
> *
> 
> 
> I did not apply for a visitor visa when I first came in, I have VLS-TS vie privee et familiale (spouse of a French citizen)
> The document I attached is actually the readable one that I downloaded to make sure I got the documents right by using google translate hahaha. 😂
> The prefecture website had a terrible unreadable document with some handwritten notes as well, I'll attach it. it's exactly the same except that they added a lot more documents as you will see in the handwritten notes. 😥
> I have also inquired from people around in my commune and its true that weirdly, only the commune i live in, is being asked to send documents by post.
> I also had a classmate from my Formation Linguistique classes who got is visa (PACS) and he told me for his first application of Visa (Jan 2022 as well) he was asked to send it by post too as we come under the same sous-prefecture.
> Also do click on the link that I have mentioned on my previous comment - I'll insert the *'Renouvellement de titre' *link where you can see that the website clearly asks to send by post or to drop at _la boîte à lettres Étrangers_
> Cheers! 😊


Hello! I hope all is going well. Thank you for the detailed reply. I applied in early October 2022, I am still waiting to hear back with "Avis favorable" crossing fingers here! I've heard our sous-prefecture takes a long time in comparaison to other regions in the south of France. I have also noticed they hadn't asked me to submit a medical OFII documentation online, they may when I am scheduled for pick-up. My citizenship is not eligible for VLS-TS Visiteur, therefore I had to apply for the Carte upon arrival in the country. Please keep us posted if you see any movement on your end.


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

InternationalGuy said:


> Hello! I hope all is going well. Thank you for the detailed reply. I applied in early October 2022, I am still waiting to hear back with "Avis favorable" crossing fingers here! I've heard our sous-prefecture takes a long time in comparison to other regions in the south of France. I have also noticed they hadn't asked me to submit medical OFII documentation online, they may when I am scheduled for pick-up. My citizenship is not eligible for VLS-TS Visiteur, I had to apply for the Carte upon arrival in the country. Please keep us posted if you see any movement on your end.


Oh damn! really? Do they take a longer time??? I was hoping otherwise!
Sucks that the sous-prefecture is so slow, I know the other sous-prefecture of Val de Marne, Ivry-sur-Seine is pretty quick. Apparently, a classmate from Formation Linguistique got his carte in a month but he is under a different category so I can't really compare. He said its a newly established sous-prefecture which is why it is pretty efficient and quick.
.
I am trying to send as many documents as possible so I can insert my medical OFII certificate. 
You applied in early October maybe and hopefully, you'll get a reply in early November. I have been told sometimes the prefecture doesn't inform you that your carte is ready and that you have to follow up! 

I will update my status here! I plan to send my documents by post by next Friday since I had an injury yesterday and can't really walk around. Sigh...what timing!
Hope you do the same and update your carte progress


----------



## InternationalGuy

rara_ricepuddin said:


> Oh damn! really? Do they take a longer time??? I was hoping otherwise!
> Sucks that the sous-prefecture is so slow, I know the other sous-prefecture of Val de Marne, Ivry-sur-Seine is pretty quick. Apparently, a classmate from Formation Linguistique got his carte in a month but he is under a different category so I can't really compare. He said its a newly established sous-prefecture which is why it is pretty efficient and quick.
> .
> I am trying to send as many documents as possible so I can insert my medical OFII certificate.
> You applied in early October maybe and hopefully, you'll get a reply in early November. I have been told sometimes the prefecture doesn't inform you that your carte is ready and that you have to follow up!
> 
> I will update my status here! I plan to send my documents by post by next Friday since I had an injury yesterday and can't really walk around. Sigh...what timing!
> Hope you do the same and update your carte progress


Get well soon! La Poste, has few options to pre-print e-stamps and tracking stickers from home if you need to mail your documents remotely. Could you elaborate more? Was the classmate's sous-prefecture Ivry-sur-Seine as well? or Nogent's. Based on your previous post, if I got it right, his visa was PACS category, and his Avis Favorable was received after a month from Nogent which should bode well for us.🤞 
My only concern is that my benefit verification was submitted in English. Now I have a certified translation in case they object, we will see. I will keep in touch : ) Merci!


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

InternationalGuy said:


> Get well soon! La Poste, has few options to pre-print e-stamps and tracking stickers from home if you need to mail your documents remotely. Could you elaborate more? Was the classmate's sous-prefecture Ivry-sur-Seine as well? or Nogent's. Based on your previous post, if I got it right, his visa was PACS category, and his Avis Favorable was received after a month from Nogent which should bode well for us.🤞
> My only concern is that my benefit verification was submitted in English. Now I have a certified translation in case they object, we will see. I will keep in touch : ) Merci!


Thank You! Oh, I can try the pre-print thingy - I will surely check it out, thank you for the tip. I am definitely gonna use the priority tracking process to send my files, due to my injury I am already kinda late. My visa expires on Jan 4, so I should be submitting it by Nov 4! I was in fact hoping to submit it way before but I was waiting on my attestation formation Linguistique.
No this is not the PACS classmate. This classmate is here on a Work visa, as he works in a restaurant. _sorry, don't know the exact type or the name of the visa!_
He had to submit his application to Ivry-sur-Seine sous-prefecture which comes under Val de Marne. He had to take an appointment with the prefecture to submit the documents, unlike my commune which asks for postal submissions only.

I am kinda worried now about my application since you mention Nogent's Prefecture being slow! It is pretty annoying since it's so vague the Val-de-Marne prefecture website says that I can apply 3 months before but the Nogent-sur-Marne sous prefecture website says 2 months. 

Sorry I am not aware of the benefit verification! Hope everything goes well with your application! Bon courage!


----------



## rara_ricepuddin

*UPDATE*: I got all my documents back today (21/11) with a sticky note asking me to specify my visa request. Nowhere in the form does it ask me to specify. Am I supposed to write it on top of the form? or write a letter stating I would like a renewal!?


----------

